# 2015 Audi TT RS render.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

R5T said:


>


 I love the fenders and quarter panels on it! adds a simple touch that reminds me of the old quattro :thumbup:


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I love the fenders and quarter panels on it! adds a simple touch that reminds me of the old quattro :thumbup:


 Luv it and I will buy that if it looks like that...!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Perhaps its just me but I dont find it more aggressive than the current car. The lights are nice but I dont really like the lower air dams as much as the current iteration...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I don't buy the PS. They're gonna wanna keep the TT looking a bit different. Especially now that they said they're going to give the different models a bit different look, unlike currently the A4 and A6 looking almost exactly alike.


----------

